# Smoker Not Heating Up Like It Used To - Master Forge



## murph674 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a Master Forge Vertical Smoker I got for Father's Day which I have only used 3 times. The first time I used it, the temperature would rise very quickly to temps at about 280 F Degrees and this is with food in the smoker. The second time I used it, the temps were about the same, until about 3/4 of the way through the cook - the temp started dropping very dramatically. Now, on my 3rd cook, which I am doing as I type this, the temp does not rise as quickly and does not get as hot as it did before. It was hovering around 185 deg F for the longest time and finally moved up. I tried resetting the regulator as one of the other threads instructed, which it seemed to have helped, but not much. This is my first smoker and I am not sure what else to do. I did however, call Master Forge a couple of weeks ago and told them what happened and so they are sending me a new Regulator which has not arrived. Could this possibly fix the problem or could it be something else. I had read on another thread that someone had purchased a new regulator with out a safety feature, or something like that, which allows him to regulate the temp on his own (Not sure if I got that right). Anyway, I was wondering if anyone else had experience the same or something similar and if so, were you able to resolve your issue.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Murph


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 29, 2012)

My guess would be the connections (but you have reset those), the regulator ( you have a new one on the way), maybe the tank pressure (I have had that cause issues on gas grills. They still have gas, but the pressure was too low). Maybe look at the burner to make sure you are getting good flame from it.

I know most who have those smokers will add a needle valve to get a finer adjustment range.


----------



## cabrego (Jul 30, 2012)

Could be your tank is just running low on propane.  I know when I am running low the heating characteristics are very different.  May try filling up your tank.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 30, 2012)

cabrego said:


> Could be your tank is just running low on propane.  I know when I am running low the heating characteristics are very different.  May try filling up your tank.


I agree! On my grill I don't notice the temp drop it just quits burning but on my smoker the temps starts slowly dropping when the tank starts getting low, it is still burning but it is a gradual temp drop.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2012)

Check the burner air adjustment and look inside to see if critters crawled inside.... (spiders)..  Dave


----------



## murph674 (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, Master Forge sent me a new door, Regulator and a new pack of nuts and bolts. I put the new door on, but it did not fit properly. I have a gap on the top right of the smoker door and after I put the new door on, the gap was even wider and the door did not fit properly at all - so I went back to the original door. I think I am going to get some of that rope gasket and see if that helps. I put on the new Regulator and I am going to try it out this weekend. I think I am going to smoke a Boston Butt, so maybe with the new regulator and a new propane tank, my issues will be solve, for the most part. I will let you know how things go with it.

Thanks all for your help - I really appreciate it!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 14, 2012)

This may help you to get a better understanding of how the propane systems work and where to kook when things go awry:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/overview-understanding-propane-gas-systems

Eric


----------

